# How to program viper autostart to factory key fob



## akachi (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi I have a Viper 4606V and I want to be able to program it to my factory keyfob where I can press lock 2 or 3 times to remote start. Is this possible?

I have a 2011 Infiniti FX35 with intelligent key fob

I don't like to carry 2 remotes :ermm:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

akachi said:


> Hi I have a Viper 4606V and I want to be able to program it to my factory keyfob where I can press lock 2 or 3 times to remote start. Is this possible?
> 
> I have a 2011 Infiniti FX35 with intelligent key fob
> 
> I don't like to carry 2 remotes :ermm:



Yes!


----------



## akachi (Oct 13, 2014)

That's good. Any idea how?


----------

